# Circle D Meet TONIGHT!! Calling all 18-30's :)



## Shelb1uk (May 24, 2010)

Hi all...

Just a lil reminder that Circle D meet in Kent tonight, so am rounding up all the 18-30's!! We meet to chat and whinge and generally support each other  and then we head to the pub...

Full details here 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=398176301097&ref=ts

Any queries just ask 

xxx


----------



## Sugarbum (May 24, 2010)

You are making me feel OLD again shellybelly


----------



## rossi_mac (May 24, 2010)

but if you read 18 - 30's grammatically could you say it is for eighteen year olds to those in their thirties??? Maybe we need a European directive to clear this up.

PS Sugarbum, don't say that, you then make me feel old! Hmm maybe I is!


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 25, 2010)

hahah u pair of oldies ;0)

xxx


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> ...PS Sugarbum, don't say that, you then make me feel old! Hmm maybe I is!



Imagine how I feel!


----------



## ilovekandi (May 25, 2010)

i gate crashed the last meet up and pretended i was under 30....

psst (whisper) i'm not really hehe, they never suspected a thing!


----------



## rossi_mac (May 25, 2010)

Northe' sorry young sir will keep your feelings in check next time

Kandi, Shhhhh! keep it down they might hear you

I might start an over 30 year olds drinking club for diabetics or those near a diabetic!?? See you in the usual about half past nine?


----------



## shiv (May 25, 2010)

how did it go shelley?


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 26, 2010)

HAHAHA age means nothing amongst diabetic friends I say, however I was instructed to set up for 18-30's when I trained, which is why I love it here, cos its evvvverrryyyyone 

Hahahaha KT cupcake you blagged ure way in girl!!! ;0)

circle d is going to southend on the 19th june btw if anyone wants to come...**18-30's tho soz *
it went ace thanks Shiv  2 newbies that were lovely and lots of interesting chatter, home made cakes and plans for the carnival 

xxxx


----------

